# New pics (using a new Lighting Setup)



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

There is a new lighting setup (Dracofish' idea







) that we at APF have been discussing, here are a few sample pics taken w/it, PLEASE Check out the link for more pics and a full description (with PICTURES) of the whole setup. $30 for a great lighting fixture that is GUARANTEED to give you better pics.

To see the setup and more pics, click HERE


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pics!
what type of lighting system is it? got ne pics?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice fh mang


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im buying this set up tomorrow.. Nice!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn those are sweet! I wish I had the camera to take those.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn those are sweet! I wish I had the camera to take those.


 trade you my sony 828 for your BA!!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

incredible detail.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

when i was more actively taking pics we used those a secondary source of lighting as well as a remote slave for a shoot we did for some girls that wanted some nudes done









oh and by the way amazing pics and amazing FH


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

love that flowerhorn


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

sweet looking fish!!! great shots


----------

